
Improve React.js Server-Side Rendering by 150% with GraalVM - lukasLansky
https://medium.com/graalvm/improve-react-js-server-side-rendering-by-150-with-graalvm-58a06ccb45df
======
alex_duf
This is a really good read, I'm surprised by how little the code needed to be
adapted. Is it because they aren't using AoT compilation and therefore the
classes can still be dynamically loaded?

Does that mean the JavaScript essentially gets compiled to a Jar?

How does graalvm bundles non jvm dependencies when your using the JIT
compiler?

------
marcusarmstrong
150% vs Nashorn is an important caveat here. At {employer} we started our
SSRing via Nashorn and later moved to a separately deployed Node service for
performance reasons... and saw a 4x drop in time per request for rendering
tasks.

~~~
SubjectToChange
Nashorn is deprecated though, and GraalVM is its intended replacement. So why
even evaluate Nashorn for new projects?

